
Senior House Lawmakers Push to Speed Up Broadband Funding - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/senior-house-lawmakers-push-to-speed-up-broadband-funding-11590667202
======
RNCTX
I highly doubt that they are really pushing for such a thing, because doing so
is relatively simple: take it away from corporations. No one in congress I
know of is looking to do that.

The Tennessee Valley Authority has some of the best/cheapest broadband access
in the United States, all because it doesn't get by on a telephone company's
notions of artificial scarcity.

